# اقتراح ل MY ROCK



## meno 7 :) (8 يونيو 2013)

عايز اكلمك فى موضوع مهم جدا يا استاذى بجد 

  الان كلمنى على الصفحة ديه:Love_Mailbox::download::smi420::070104~242:


----------



## grges monir (8 يونيو 2013)

يا زميلى
ابعتلة على على الخاص انت  عايز اية وهو اول ميقدر يرد عليك هايرد


----------



## meno 7 :) (8 يونيو 2013)

انا مقدرش اكلمة على الخاص عشان انا عضو مبتدىء


----------



## meno 7 :) (8 يونيو 2013)

ايه الحل


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2013)

تفضل اخي العزيز


----------



## meno 7 :) (8 يونيو 2013)

انا عندى فكره يا  استاذى   ايه رأيك تعمل قسم للكشافة المسيحية وانا اوعدك  انى كل يوم وكل شوية هكتب حاجات عنها وهجيب ناس كتير من الكشافة المندى وقسم للشعر ممكن الطلب ده باييييز


----------



## meno 7 :) (8 يونيو 2013)

ممكن رد من فضل حضرتك ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2013)

*يُنقل للاقتراحات ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2013)

*ده كان اقتراح مُشابه يا مينووو
وصاحب الاقتراح  كان عمل موضوع ممكن تضيف له اى جديد عندك*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66163​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يونيو 2013)

حرام عليك هههههههههههه أنا. قولت. ده أكيد فى حد بيهدده بالقتل أو فى شئء كارثى ...
يطلع اقتراح هههههههههههه الله يسامحك . نشفت دمى
آخى الجميل.. الكشافه شئء جميل طبعا.. ممكن حضرتك تبداء أصلا و تنزل موضوع عنوانه " الكشافة متجدد...". فى قسم العام.. و كل شويه تضيف عليه المعلومات إلى بتحب تضيفها...
 و ممكن الموضوع يبقى حلوا و يتكرم المشرفين بتثبيت لك الموضوع .. 
أهو بساعدك فى تنفيز فكرتك أو رغبتك بدل ما تنتظر لانى معرفش الحقيقه إنشاء قسم بحاله ده يتطلب إيه بالضبط من أستاذ روك.. و هو الرب يعينه على مسئولياته و الرب يبارك خدمته و يبارك فى وقته و عمله...
و الشعر قسمه موجود " الكتابات"
يبقى كدا المشكله أتحلت و منغير ما نشغل الأستاذ روك هههههههه
و لو على أصدقائك فى الكشافه ممكن تديهم لينك موضوعك يخشوا عليه... 
ها إيه رائيك. بئا فى الحل الحلو ده ؟


----------



## meno 7 :) (8 يونيو 2013)

يا جاااااااااااااااامد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

دا انا قولت بقى مينو هيتقتل وعايزنا نساعدنه حرام عليك يوادا ههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 يونيو 2013)

كان ممكن تكتب اقتراحك مباشرة
بدل من حالة الفزع والخوف ال جعلتنا فيها


----------

